# In high school what was your career going to be?



## agriffin (Apr 20, 2011)

When you were in high school what did you want to grow up to be?

I wanted to be a teacher.  Now I totally wish I had gone that route.  Better insurance and summers/holiday's off is sounding pretty sweet right now.  I guess I could always go back to school.  Sigh.


----------



## kelleyaynn (Apr 20, 2011)

When I applied to college I wanted to major in foods and nutrition.  But before I made it on campus that September, I changed it twice - first to communications (what WAS I thinking) then to biology.  I graduated with a concentration in microbiology, and worked in that field for a year.  After a series of career changes during my twenties, I became a science teacher when I turned 30, and never looked back.  Currently I'm a fifth grade teacher (who teaches science to the entire fifth grade in my school).  Yes, I love the breaks and summers off.  But it would be nice to be paid more. I have enough graduate degrees for three people.  :wink: 

Can't say I love my insurance. I've always taught in private schools (albeit good ones), and the insurance isn't nearly as good as in the public school system. 

Yes, you could always go back to school!  That's what I did.  I did a master's degree program for career changers, and that's how I got my certification, as well as my first master's degree.  Many programs like that have evening classes, so perhaps your husband could watch the kids for a night or two while you attend class.


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 20, 2011)

In highschool all I wanted to be was a hairdresser. I did it. Hated it.
Now I'm just a soap making mumma bear. Lovin' that.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 20, 2011)

A sign language interpreter... but I have arthritis in my hands so that was a no go.


----------



## Deda (Apr 20, 2011)

I wanted to be Quincy.  Yep, that was me...  I wanted to be a coroner. I wasn't death obsessed or dark or anything,  I just really loved the show Quincy.


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 20, 2011)

The Army, it was all I ever wanted to do , but I am hard of hearing so they wouldnt accept me because of that !!!!


----------



## carebear (Apr 20, 2011)

That's interesting kelleyaynn, my degree IS food science and nutrition. But I always (and still) wanted to be a librarian.


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 20, 2011)

Anything but a soapmaker!  Because my mother was one. I've come full circle.


----------



## Relle (Apr 21, 2011)

An Interior Decorator, I worked in a decorators shop for 6 months then got a job as a Florist, not much different ,just arranging flowers instead of houses.


----------



## krissy (Apr 21, 2011)

nothing. i had no idea what was outside of my sheltered life so i wanted to be a mom and not work. now i am a SAHM but i make soap.


----------



## Genny (Apr 21, 2011)

Deda said:
			
		

> I wanted to be Quincy.  Yep, that was me...  I wanted to be a coroner. I wasn't death obsessed or dark or anything,  I just really loved the show Quincy.



That's what I wanted to be!  When I was younger my mom used to watch
Autopsy: Confessions of a Medical Examiner and I found it so fascinating.

I didn't end up doing that though, but still find it quite interesting.  I really like the books by Beth Amos aka Annelise Ryan.  They're about a nurse who decides to become a coroner.


----------



## jenn624 (Apr 21, 2011)

I was going to draw comic books.


----------



## Chay (Apr 21, 2011)

I wanted to be a SAHM. Tried it for 6 months and just about went insane!!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 22, 2011)

I wanted to be a vet ... so I did a placement at the local vet clinic and realised I couldn't cope with hurt animals.  Instead I went to uni and then worked as a high school teacher for 13 years (with 2 x 12 months out to have kids).  Then overseas ... and I retrained in welfare and worked in a range of rehabs, prisons, mental health, disability, child protection and youth services.  Off to another country and I helped people develop customer and business skills.  Then to another country ... more welfare work, counselling agencies ... up to now ... working for the department of correctionals services as a corrections officer ... with my main responsibility being home detention.


----------



## cthylla (Apr 22, 2011)

Indiana Jones.

I still do, but that would put a huge crimp in the whole stay-at-home-mom thing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

I wanted to be a police officer But became an engineer.


----------



## Catmehndi (May 5, 2011)

I wanted to own my own store, make and sell my own clothes,  macrame and pottery and go bare feet most of the time.... (born in the 60s I'm afraid...)

Still tinkering with the clothes idea....will let you know if that ever happens!


----------



## Fullamoon (May 5, 2011)

I wanted to be one of those pretty girls singing on the Lawrence Welk Show...


----------



## IanT (May 5, 2011)

My road to success is still under construction 


  

Im 25, thinking of getting back to school for computer engineering with specialization in Web programming and applications... then after that an MBA to add to my b.s. in psychology... i figure if I cant find a job after that... im going to try and be pablo escobar.  8)


----------



## cinta (May 6, 2011)

I really had no idea what I wanted to be when I grew up till the age of 20 when I gave birth to my first baby...11 years later I have 4 babies & I'm a Registered Midwife. I'm so glad I don't over-think things; I threw myself into four years of university while also being a mummy, and as crazy as life was at the time, my family survived and I now consider my job to be the best in the whole wide world! I love working with women and their families and feel incredibly privileged to share their childbearing experiences with them


----------



## Moonblossom (May 6, 2011)

I always wanted to be an RN and that is exactly what I do and have done for almost 30 years   Oh but now I'm thinking of going back to school for forensic anthropology, I'm interested in that now. Would they take old ppl   :roll: 

~Teri


----------



## cinta (May 6, 2011)

Moonblossom said:
			
		

> I always wanted to be an RN and that is exactly what I do and have done for almost 30 years   Oh but now I'm thinking of going back to school for forensic anthropology, I'm interested in that now. Would they take old ppl   :roll:
> 
> ~Teri



I can't see why not...when I was at uni one of the girls in our Mid class was 56 and had worked in IT for 30-odd years. Go for it!


----------



## kelleyaynn (May 7, 2011)

Moonblossom said:
			
		

> I always wanted to be an RN and that is exactly what I do and have done for almost 30 years   Oh but now I'm thinking of going back to school for forensic anthropology, I'm interested in that now. Would they take old ppl   :roll:
> 
> ~Teri



"Old People" make some of the best college students!  Colleges know they are serious about their work, and in my experience with teaching a class at a community college, the older students were generally my best.


----------



## jlw4690 (Jun 18, 2011)

cthylla said:
			
		

> Indiana Jones.
> 
> I still do, but that would put a huge crimp in the whole stay-at-home-mom thing.



I also wanted to be Indiana Jones, but I would have settled for being a regular old college professor or archaeologist.

I became a librarian instead, and believe it or not, my job is pretty exciting. Not as exciting as Indiana Jones, but it will do


----------



## ilove2soap (Jun 19, 2011)

I always wanted to be a doctor so that I could save lives.  It never occurred to me that for as many lives are saved by doctors, there are those broken bodies that cannot be mended.  I couldn't deal with the "delivering the bad news" part of medicine so I changed my major and became a registered dietitian.  My specialty is in wellness and public health.  Now I work to teach my patients how to live healthier and hopefully longer! Love it!


----------



## Fyrja (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL Cthylla and JLW.  I also wanted to be Indiana Jones.  I wanted to go the Archaeology/Egyptology route.

Due to my circumstance however, I ended up going for advertising and marketing.  Then I went to business school completed my undergrad, and started masters work in Public Relations.  I did the business thing for a while, worked as a regional sales coordinator over a three state sales region.  Absolutely freaking despised it!

Then when I was laid off (something I was actually kind of happy about), I was immediately head hunted by a local sign company that I had subcontracted in the past.  They gave me the opportunity to do graphic design/sign making and I LOVE IT!

Funny how that works, I always end up doing something artistic no matter what field I'm in.  Prior to college I worked in a bakery, I ended up being a cake designer/decorator.  I worked at a university field office, I ended up doing all the ad fliers, and being put in charge of planning any public events we had to do.  I worked as a sales coordinator, I ended up developing an in house graphic arts program to assist my sales staff in producing sales.  And now, I get to do advertising and production art all day.  

I'm thoroughly convinced that sometimes, your career finds you.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Jun 24, 2011)

I wanted to be a comercial artist and take photos of food. Instead I went to university and studied psychology, and then changed my degree to social work.  After I graduated I took a job in retail to fill in time until I found a 'real' job.  I stayed in retail for 10 years, working my way up and becoming a department store manager.

In January I had a tramatic even happen that forced me to leave my job and now to pass the time I make soap!

I kinda get to fulfill my dream of photographing food now, by photographing soap - nearly the same thing   

As for the future, who knows, I could either use my degree, or use my retail experience to open my own b and b store (that would be my dream)


----------



## LushishLux (Jun 24, 2011)

I wanted to be a crime scene investigator or a spy or a PI. I soon learned that blood freaks me out to the point of running and screaming and as for being a spy, I am not very sneaky. and same goes for a PI. I would much rather soap allll day long


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

I wanted to be a web developer, or somewhere in the IT feild. Then I wanted to go to school for cosmetology, but I don't have the money for school.

Currenty I have no career, and haven't decided what I wanted to do yet. So I'm gonna try and turn what little money I have left from my previous jobs into a small soap business until I find a new job.


----------



## Iris Reola (Aug 6, 2011)

I wanted to teach Spanish or become a translator.

I wound up switching to being a Studio Art major two weeks into college, haha.


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 7, 2011)

I wanted to be a nurse and that has been my profession for the last 26yrs now    I would now love to just stay at home and create nice smelling things most of the time


----------



## Ifiyenia (Aug 13, 2011)

While in High School I followed the Department of Finance and Administrative Services, but I wanted to be a dress designer (although I hated the actual craft of making clothes because that was my mom's profession and always kept her too busy), but I loved the designing part.
I also wanted to combine this with interior design. 

When I finished High School I found myself studying to be a Librarian(!). One year later I decided I hate it, and changed city and University, ending up studying Business and Economics and I got my bachelor in Business Administration.

I worked for some years as directorial assistant, accounts manager, public relations manager, then for 3 years had my own company dealing in building servicing, management, and issuing of maintenance.

For the last 8 years I'm a freelance translator.

If you ask me what I would like to do now, it's a completely different story. I would love to have a little store of my own selling homemade pies and marmalades and traditional cakes and sweets AND some soaps of course LOL...


----------



## janie (Aug 13, 2011)

I also wanted to be a vet but family convinced to go into nursing.  I ended up dropping out of school and became a marine.  Then went back to school for nursing which I have been for over 14 years.  I sometimes really hate my job and sometimes do love it.  I still wish I became a vet but little late now and just have a menagerie of animals running around.


----------



## SchenckOrchard (Sep 7, 2011)

Paramedic.  I worked on the ambulance for a few years, got burned out and stopped.  Now I dispatch for an ambulance company  -  but really want my own business.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2011)

rock star


----------



## kharmon320 (Sep 7, 2011)

I always wanted to be a vet when I was little.  My mom worked for a vet, so I got to see a lot of cool stuff.  For a science project in 6th grade I had all these pictures of a dog being spayed.  It was real bloody   Due to my circumstances when I graduated (didn't want to leave my boyfriend), stupid teenage decisions, I followed my mom's advice to become an actuary.  Went to school for approx. 3 years for that.  I realized that while I was capable of all that math, I wasn't freaky about it like most of the people in my classes.  

So, I came back home and got my B.S. in Computer Science.  Had tons of math & computer credits so I thought what the heck.  Didn't even look for a stinking job.. hated it before I graduated.  Worked in banking, then decided to go back to school to become a nurse.  13 years later... I'm still a nurse (case management- boo).  It's not all bad, but I miss direct patient care.  However, one good decision I must have made in all of this... the boyfriend and I have been together for almost 26 years, married for 18.   

Oooohhhh... And I absolutely loved Quincy.  He was the best, most original CSI show.  I still regret not pursuing veterinary school.  But, a stray animal could find me in the dark


----------



## AmyW (Sep 7, 2011)

Archeologist. Traveling the world digging up bones and ancient ruins.

I strayed soooooo far. My high school self would kick my butt.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 7, 2011)

Oooh! I wanted to be an archeologist/Egyptologist, too. I read and talked about it all the time and one of my sisters told me I was sooo boring.   

I did participate in a dig after high school for college credit. After weeks of tediously scraping and sifting the garbage pits, getting sun poisoning and being too exhausted every night to go out drinking (a major drawback  :wink: ), I came to the reluctant decision that maybe...just maybe archeology wasn't what I wanted to do.


----------

